# 24/7 Oss Ds



## armed_preacher (Nov 5, 2008)

just picked up my new 24/7 OSS DS


----------



## Rossman (Dec 5, 2008)

Please let me know how you like it. I am seriously thinking about buying one. Thanks.


----------



## taurusman45 (Dec 29, 2008)

I bought one saturday and i love it. Right out of the box it is dead nuts on.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

I have one and I am very happy with it. I bought it last spring and have put about 500 rds through it so far.

With the $50 rebate they are a very good deal!!!


----------



## Torkwrench (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a 24/7 OSS with the 5" barrell in .45 and love the gun!!! I will give you my unbiased opinion. I own Glocks, Rugers, Desert Eagle, Makarovs and have even owned S&W's....and I have to say the 24/7 shoots as good if not better than my Glock. I like the 24/7 much more than I like my Glock too. I have never experianced any problems with the gun and it shoots even better after about 150 rounds. I plan to keep it a long time!


----------



## J_B (Jul 6, 2007)

Now I got to wait to get out and shoot it.......

Taurus 24/7 OSS DS Tactical in .45 ACP in 5.25" - I did pick it up slightly used, as the previous owner had it for but a day. But the store that sold it to him let him come back in and trade up to a Kimber. He was just too used to shooting 1911's and could not get used to the Taurus 24/7 OSS DS Tactical. So he assured them that he only fired 24 rounds to test it out, and decided that he did not like it at all..... so my price tag was only $399.00 OTD.

The guy only had this for a day, and then returned it not filling out any of the paper work to send off to Taurus, so I will get that done soon enough.

Now me, I'm a happy camper and the price was way cheaper than competitors.


----------



## Torkwrench (Jan 19, 2009)

J_B said:


> Now I got to wait to get out and shoot it.......
> 
> Taurus 24/7 OSS DS Tactical in .45 ACP in 5.25" - I did pick it up slightly used, as the previous owner had it for but a day. But the store that sold it to him let him come back in and trade up to a Kimber. He was just too used to shooting 1911's and could not get used to the Taurus 24/7 OSS DS Tactical. So he assured them that he only fired 24 rounds to test it out, and decided that he did not like it at all..... so my price tag was only $399.00 OTD.
> 
> ...


There's nothing at all wrong with the Taurus 24/7 line. I just picked up my second one on Wednesday. This time around I bought a 24/7 OSS Tactical in .40 cal to compliment my OSS Pro in .45. I like the tactical a bit better because this one came with Trijicon night sights both front and rear, but the .40 only comes with 1 magazine and no speed loader. I'll have to pick those up some other time. Once I installed a Pachmyer slip on # 3 on both the .40 and the .45, it just made them even better.

I really enjoy the 24/7 and having the option to carry it with one in the pipe and having a saftey and the choice of single action or true double action.


----------



## J_B (Jul 6, 2007)

I know there is nothing wrong with the 24/7 OSS DS Tactical model as I have done my home work on this one.

http://glue.yahoo.com/page/taurus+oss

http://gunsandammomag.com/cs/Satellite/IMO_GA/Story_C/The+Taurus+Trials

http://www.gundigest.com/article/HandsOn_TaurusPT24

And another ex-deputy like myself has one and run it through everything he could think of, and like a fine watch it is still functioning flawlessly. He like me carried a Glock 22 for years, but for what it is - is a great duty firearm. I personally don't like the grip, but you get used to it. I shot well with it, *BUT* the OSS DS Tactical when it was in my hand was just feeling so perfect and natural.

Believe me I didn't purchase my OSS DS Tactical blindly :smt023


----------



## ShaneTbolt (Mar 4, 2009)

My first Taurus was the PT92. Altho the PT92 functions perfectly but the accuracy is not what I expected because it is not very accurate. Thinking a 5 inch barrel or longer would be accurate I purchased a 24/7 OSS in 9mm to match the PT92. I took my new 24/7 OSS out and ran 80 round thru it and right off the bat it does circles around my PT92 in every aspect including accuracy. I can tell I"m going to love this gun, so far no problems.

Chalk three up for Taurus for making three guns that function as intended right out of the box. When I bought my OSS I also bought a 24/7 PRO, all three of my Taurus guns go bang when you pull the trigger and cycle a new round in the chamber as designed. I know there are a lot of Taurus haters out there so I'm just saying here are three guns that work as expected right out of the box. Accuracy of the 24/7 line is better that the PT92 line from my point of view. But I have learned the PT92 has looser tolerances to pass as a combat gun. Loose tolerances mean accuracy takes a back seat to 100% reliable function.


----------



## StatesRights (May 13, 2009)

Amen to that. The 24/7 OSS is a great shooting gun. I carry a Taurus model 856, black, 38 spl +P, 2" barrel because it carries so easy and tucks anywhere. I also have a PT 917C which is pretty loose, but damn dependable. Every Taurus hater I run into will be offered a chance to shoot my OSS. Once they do, they won't be a hater for long.


----------

